# Fukushima links



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

It seems to have disappeared from the mainstream media despite the fact that things are as bad as ever.I put together a few links for a friend and thought I might as well share them here too.

Aerial video from remotely piloted helicopter.Reactor in green.
YouTube - Video Taken By Robotic Aerial Vehicle at Fukushima (1/3)
YouTube - Video Taken By Robotic Aerial Vehicle at Fukushima (2/3)
YouTube - Video Taken By Robotic Aerial Vehicle at Fukushima (3/3)
Explosion and informed commentry
Gundersen Postulates Unit 3 Explosion May Have Been Prompt Criticality in Fuel Pool on Vimeo
IAEA near daily updates
Fukushima Nuclear Accident Update Log
Website w/multiple daily updates
Energy News
Webcam w/hourly updates during daylight.16 hrs ahead
TEPCO : •Ÿ"‡'æˆêŒ´Žq-Í"*"dŠ |
Webcam archive
????


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, things are really bad there. Even when in was in corporate media it was dumbed down a lot.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

It is still getting worse folks.
I`m starting to believe there is a north american conspiracy of silence.

Highest radiation level yet: 2 Sieverts per hour detected in No. 1 reactor building on May 13
#Fukushima I Nuke Plant Reactor 1 Bldg: 2,000 Millisieverts/Hr at Southeast Double Door, 3,000 Tons of Water in the Basement | EX-SKF
Off the Scale: Radiation in No. 1 reactor building exceeds 1,000 millisieverts per hour - Levels too high for Geiger counter to measure
#Fukushima I Nuke Plant: Radiation on 2nd Floor of Reactor 1 Exceeded 1,000 Millisieverts/Hour | EX-SKF
TEPCO trying to "prevent re-criticality" at Reactor No. 3 - Temperature soaring in pressure vessel, up over 100°F in 24 hours
#Fukushima I Reactor 3: TEPCO Pouring Boric Acid to Prevent Recriticality | EX-SKF
Highly radioactive substances detected in Tokyo - Higher than what was found near Fukushima plant
Arirang | Korea for the World, The World for Korea - Arirang.co.kr
Private testing finds high concentration of Plutonium in soil over 30 miles from Fukushima - "Very high radiation that is very different to what the gov't released
Physics Forums - View Single Post - The "more political thread" besides "Japan Earthquake: nuclear plants" scientific one
Two other reactors have serious core damage - Indicates there are holes in bottom of vessels at No. 2 and 3
Two Other Nuclear Reactors Suffer Serious Damage - WSJ.com
TEPCO Stating the Obvious After 2 Month: Reactor 1 Meltdown Occurred Within 16 Hours of March 11 Earthquake
TEPCO Stating the Obvious After 2 Month: Reactor 1 Meltdown Occurred Within 16 Hours of March 11 Earthquake | EX-SKF
Chain Reactions Reignited At Fukushima 
Chain Reactions Reignited At Fukushima After Tsunami, Says New Study - Technology Review


----------

